# PSL Rating System?



## Quik (Jan 4, 2019)

Can someone explain to me how it works? I have seen mixed ratings using the PSL system and I am honestly pretty confused lol


----------



## Nibba (Jan 4, 2019)

IRL and PSL rating systems are explained as follows


1. IRL rating system = rating system that people in real life(irl) use. It is not harsh and it is made to be politically correct, that way it doesnt discriminate anyone and makes the whole population feel better.

Examples of irl rating system:
reddit/amIugly 14/05/2015 - "oh baby you are not ugly, dont worry bb i give you 8/10.Kiss"
lookism.net 16/09/2016 - "He can slay easily, he is like a 9/10 irl"

2. PSL rating system = rating system developed by people who are more interested and educated in human appearance. It is considered to be politically incorrect and is rejected by society by being untrue and pro-bullying. The name PSL comes from 3 websites that developed and use the rating system: PuaHate(P), SlutHate(S) and Lookism(L).

Examples of PSL rating system:
lookism.net 23/10/2016 - "Fucking slayer, 7/10 legit PSL imo"
lookism.net 11/04/2016 - " Stfu he has god tier bones. Easy 7/10 psl tbh"

CONCLUSION

PSL rating system is harsher then IRL rating system by 1.25 on average. People should mention which rating system they are using when shitposting on Lookism by saying irl or psl after a rating number(example: 5/10 psl).

It is also accepted in PSL culture that a 10/10 doesnt exist and taking into account that different people see different things differently, a maximum accepted looks rating a person can have is 8/10 PSL which is 10/10 IRL(8*1.25=10).

There are some deviations aswell, as in falling in love with somebody. When you fall in love with somebody that person gets +1 in looks but only in YOUR EYES, he still has the same looks level in other people eyes.

Conversion table
1/10 psl = 1.25/10 irl
2/10 psl = 2.5/10 irl
3/10 psl = 3.75/10 irl
4/10 psl = 5.0/10 irl
5/10 psl = 6.25/10 irl
6/10 psl = 7.5/10 irl
7/10 psl = 8.75/10 irl
8/10 psl = 10/10 irl


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

1.It goes up to 8
2.I think the average is a 4
3. It’s flawed tbh


----------



## Nibba (Jan 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 1.It goes up to 8
> 2.I think the average is a 4
> 3. It’s flawed tbh


----------



## Quik (Jan 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> IRL and PSL rating systems are explained as follows
> 
> 
> 1. IRL rating system = rating system that people in real life(irl) use. It is not harsh and it is made to be politically correct, that way it doesnt discriminate anyone and makes the whole population feel better.
> ...


 
Damn that was really in depth thanks man!


----------



## Nibba (Jan 4, 2019)

Quik said:


> Damn that was really in depth thanks man!


No prob man


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 1.It goes up to 8
> 2.I think the average is a 4
> 3. It’s flawed tbh


What are its flaws tho?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 5, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> What are its flaws tho?


 
On lookism they don’t really take harmony into account, on here from what I can tell it’s probably better, it’s still easily the best rating system but not perfect


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> IRL and PSL rating systems are explained as follows
> 
> 
> 1. IRL rating system = rating system that people in real life(irl) use. It is not harsh and it is made to be politically correct, that way it doesnt discriminate anyone and makes the whole population feel better.
> ...


I think the conversion table is kinda off cuz most people here and on lookism will use PSL, and if you go by /r/rateme shit people that we rate 4-5 PSL get rated as 8/10 irl


----------



## Nibba (Jan 5, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I think the conversion table is kinda off cuz most people here and on lookism will use PSL, and if you go by /r/rateme shit people that we rate 4-5 PSL get rated as 8/10 irl


People here can't rate for shit. It's not a problem with the table really


----------



## crunch (Jan 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> There are some deviations aswell, as in falling in love with somebody. When you fall in love with somebody that person gets +1 in looks but only in YOUR EYES, he still has the same looks level in other people eyes.


falling in love increases it WAY more than 1 point, my friends think their ugly girlfriends are models lmao


----------



## Nibba (Jan 17, 2019)

crunch said:


> falling in love increases it WAY more than 1 point, my friends think their ugly girlfriends are models lmao


That might just be talk for the guys.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 17, 2019)

Faulty system tbh, rating should be out of 100, every 10 points means a new category, eg: 90-99 (you have supermodels and universally jaw dropping levels of looks, gandy 95, opry 92), there's so many different looks level to only get rated from 1-8


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 17, 2019)

Quik said:


> Damn that was really in depth thanks man!


btw this is originally from a lookism thread. plagiarism


----------



## JimJones (Jan 17, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Faulty system tbh, rating should be out of 100, every 10 points means a new category, eg: 90-99 (you have supermodels and universally jaw dropping levels of looks, gandy 95, opry 92), there's so many different looks level to only get rated from 1-8


I love the idea, I'll use it from now on.
What's gonna be the ten categories?


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 17, 2019)

JimJones said:


> I love the idea, I'll use it from now on.
> What's gonna be the ten categories?


I will create a thread on this soon.


----------



## King (Jan 17, 2019)

psl doesnt go up to 8. it goes up to 10 like normal scale. except no human can actually get above 8. if u get above 8 like adriana lima or jordan barrett u r beyond human. a true transcendant


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 17, 2019)

With a normal distribution; 5 should be the middle, with as many 7s than 3s. But it isn't the case for that system that instead tried to overcompensate the IRL rating, making the PSL scale a confusing mess. Some indeed have 5 as the average, while some others have 4.5, while some others have 4 has the average, giving 3s easily and barely never a 7, don't try to understand this shit because it doesn't make logical sense unless you are named @BeautifulBones, maybe his IQ is on another dimension that I can't grasp. I prefer just incel, low tier normie, normie, high tier normie, chad lite, chad, (GigaChad for abstract purposes); more people are on the same page.


----------



## King (Jan 17, 2019)

also. ratings dont mattter. u either look good irl or u dont. there r levels to it yes, but arbitrary numbers cant describe it


----------



## Quik (Jan 18, 2019)

King said:


> also. ratings dont mattter. u either look good irl or u dont. there r levels to it yes, but arbitrary numbers cant describe it



good point man I think it depends on that mainly as well. Numbers don't mean anything if they don't prove it in the real world.


----------



## King (Jan 18, 2019)

Quik said:


> good point man I think it depends on that mainly as well. Numbers don't mean anything if they don't prove it in the real world.


even then, girls irl arent putting every guy on a 1 to 10 scale when seeing them, the guy either has sex appeal to them and makes her want to fuck him, or he doesnt. the only way someone without sex appeal to the girl will fuck her is if he is gonna betabux for her


----------



## Coping (Jan 18, 2019)

King said:


> also. ratings dont mattter. u either look good irl or u dont. there r levels to it yes, but arbitrary numbers cant describe it


Agree with this, you’re either ugly, average aka nothing special or good looking. That’s how girls rate guys irl


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 18, 2019)

Coping said:


> Agree with this, you’re either ugly, average aka nothing special or good looking. That’s how girls rate guys irl


We know that you have to be in the top 20 percent of the males around you to be even considered average


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 19, 2019)

Coping said:


> Agree with this, you’re either ugly, average aka nothing special or good looking. That’s how girls rate guys irl


I heard a girl 


Coping said:


> Agree with this, you’re either ugly, average aka nothing special or good looking. That’s how girls rate guys irl


I heard a convo about me that a girl said that Im a bit above avg so theres that too


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Faulty system tbh, rating should be out of 100, every 10 points means a new category, eg: 90-99 (you have supermodels and universally jaw dropping levels of looks, gandy 95, opry 92), there's so many different looks level to only get rated from 1-8


Just like FIFA ratings, we should create cards.
Like Prime Icon Delon, In Form Chico, etc...


----------

